# Ridgid or troy bilt



## Pipeline (Nov 23, 2008)

for pressure washer which is the better of the two

both are each other price range

here's Ridgid

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...3&productId=100625492&N=10000003+90004+502376

here's Troy-Bilt

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=248622-348-020316&lpage=none


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Ridgid, by far. Better quality, better warranty, better service.

Troy-Bilt products sold through Lowe's are built exclusively for Lowe's distribution and aren't even close to the old Troy-Bilt quality. I speak from experience with a piece of junk generator.....

I own several Ridgid products and all are very good and very dependable..:thumbup:


----------

